# Water Pump (life expectancy!)



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Our water pump has began playing up recently.

The symptoms are........running on for a while whether water tank is full or near empty.

Sometimes running briefly on its own!

Slightly leaking from a seal that I have tightened up.

More vibrating noises than usual.

Is it time for a new one and does anyone know how much they are?

Our motorhome is on a 58 plate and we full time so it gets more use than usual.

Thanks in advance

Dean (now off to post in Auto-Trail forum as we have a leak!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I am on a 58 plate motorhome and am on my second water pump.

Is yours a Flojet? They are fairly easy to fit with just push connectors.

Russell


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Russell,

Long time no speak! Hope that you are well.

Thanks for that, do the symptoms sound familiar?

I think it is a flojet. Can you remember how much?

Dean


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flojet*

It sounds similar, yes.

Here is a link

http://www.mackengineering.co.uk/products/R3426%2d144A-12v-TRIPLEX-PRESSURE-CONTROLLED-PUMP.html

Russell


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We decided to get a spare pump before we went on our next trip and sods law 2 days after the new pump came the old one packed up.

Anyways we payed £92 for a SHURFLO PUMP from the dealers.


We found the same pump on ebay for £42 so check prices before you buy.


Paul


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Dean

Same model, our's has some of same symptoms (doesn't run on, but occasional "grunt" when powered up/water not being drawn).

Are pumps considered consumable items? On a 58 plate shouldn't your 696 still be under the 3yr warranty?

Paul


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have had to replace our pump after just 5 months. Both pumps leaked caused by a cracked casing.

Trying to recover the cost of replacement but suspect it an uphill battle.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dean,

Same vehicle, similar symptoms except for the leak. Mine's been like it almost since new. Still works fine and I've given up worrying. Are you aware that there is some adjustment on the pump? The details are in the pump manual which I had with the vast pile of other bumf which came with the 'van.

Roger


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

WHALE make some simple and nicely engineered pumps including replacements for yours. These are swash plate type pumps with four effective cylinders and spares are available for them. The most common reason for cracks will be residual water left in them in freezing weather. Whale guarantee is 2 years.

C.


----------

